# Don't read this unless you want to get sad or mad or both!



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

We lost one of the little Western Screech Owls to the birdknappers last night, they snuck in, broke into the cage and took one of the little fellows. At least they only took one and not all three. I’m posting this because I need to vent about this it makes me both sad and mad, and also because I want to warn all other rehabbers about these kinds of people. The bird repair place has been there for almost 30 years now so it is known to a lot of people(?) and there is not much we can do about that, but this is too much so this Sunday I’m going to measure up everything and run power all around the perimeter and put up motion detectors and floodlights and a bell in the house so when somebody tries to get near the cages it’s going light up like freakin Disneyland on New years Eve at midnight! For those of you that are rehabbers we have found over the years that there are three groups of people that do this stuff: 

1.	The cult freako devil worshippers that steal a bird for their mindless ceremonies or animal sacrifices, stinking subhuman pigs I really despise them, they are the worst.
2.	The Indians will occasionally swipe a bird, usually they just catch them in the wild, but sometimes you get a lazy Indian that knows about the place and swipes a bird for feathers. This probably wasn’t the Indians though because they will usually steal a hawk or an eagle (a golden Eagle was in the cage next door) because all they want is the feathers for their garb and their arrow flights etc.
3.	A rogue animal control guy or rehabber that wants something to get credit for releasing, we’ve had that happen before, they swipe a healthy bird and go back to their home county and take credit for rehabbing and releasing the bird. I really hope this is what got the little owl, at least he would be alive and released by somebody with knowledge of birds and knows where to release the little guy etc.

Pray that number 3 is what got him, and if you are rehabbing any birds be aware and keep you cages padlocked and watch out.

NAB :-(

Good bye little fellow I hope you are in safe hands.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab, 

I'm so very sorry to hear that someone would do such a thing and take one of these juvenile owlets It's hard to understand people's motives, that's for sure! I hope you are right that it was reason #3 and that the bird will at least still be released and alive.

Very shocking to hear these statements from you about what really goes on


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry this has happened, Nab. Just from my personal experience, you don't let anybody into/onto your property to "see" the birds. This is just inviting trouble. Also, it's against the state and fed regs to do this when you have protected species of birds. If the birds are going to be "viewed" then it needs to be done as an educational situation and the birds used need to have educational permits from US Fish & Wildlife as well as the USDA .. I'm sure you and the GF know this.

I do know it is difficult with some people not to "let them in", but I don't let anybody in .. it's too risky as you don't know what bacteria and viruses they are bringing with them, and you certainly don't know what they have as their motive. 

I used to be nice .. everybody got to see at least something, but when I became the pee-pee stop for all the kids and their Mom's and nobody had any respect for the privacy of myself or my family, I just said NO. NOBODY gets in, NOBODY sees anything unless I bring it out for you to see, and NO, YOU CANNOT USE MY BATHROOM OR GO INTO THE HOUSE OR THE BACKYARD.

Then there was END in the mix .. for sure .. nobody came in.

People are insane anymore and have no manners or sense of what is proper. 

I'm very sorry for the loss of this precious owl, Nab. Tighten up the security and don't let people in .. that's asking for a disaster.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*God watch over this youngster and protect it from harm or illmeaning hands.*

NAB,

I am very sorry and deeply disturbed that this happened.

I also hope and pray that nothing has come of the youngster, and that the third of the three possible scenario's happened, for the sake of the youngster.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*You'e right Terry*

We don't let anyone in the place except once a year for our annual open houe and barbecue fundraiser (those live mice aren't cheap you know) and the only people that know about the open house are people that subscribe to our newletter and are paid supporters. We have one Nevada Department of Wildlife lady and a USF&W guy that she will let take birds out for educational trips, and they have both been around for over 10 years now - it's not one of them. When a call comes in she always goes and picks up the bird she rarely lets anyone drop one off unless it's an emergency and the bird is dying or needs immediate attention then she might let someone bring the bird on in, and we got a seperate triage room so nothing gets in until it has been diagnosed properly and we know what is wrong. She avoids any media publicity like radio interviews or TV etc. she's found over the years that such coverage is like a pied piper for weirdoes, so she stopped doing anything like that a long time ago. She doesn't use the real address for the return address or for donations and other corrospondance. This isn't going to happen again, I've been fixing computers, radios and telephone systems for 36 years now and by the time I'm done with this place we will have fully lit full motion video of anything bigger than a horsefly that crosses into our airspace at night and bells and gongs that makes the Megabucks jackpot sound like a little kid's bicycle bell. Might fluster the birds once in a while or wake up a neighbor or two but the days of the birdnappers will be over come tomorrow!

NAB


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Nab,
I'm so sorry twice over. First, for all the hard work you've done. And second, out of fear for this little bird . I'm hoping for option #3. Want me to come down with my 20 ga. shotgun? Got any rock salt? Cripes, I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn, guess the human predator would be safe.
daryl


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Oh, Nab,
> I'm so sorry twice over. First, for all the hard work you've done. And second, out of fear for this little bird . I'm hoping for option #3. Want me to come down with my 20 ga. shotgun? Got any rock salt? Cripes, I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn, guess the human predator would be safe.
> daryl


Maybe not Daryl, just aim for something else.

Nab, 

So sorry to hear about your Owl. I just can't believe the gall of people. 
But Nab, couldn't you call the local paper and have someone do a write up on this situation. An Owl in the possession of someone couldn't be that common, maybe it would expose their behavior and shame them from doing this again. 

When I lost my Yorkies, just by putting a lost ad in the paper for 3 months shamed the people to give them back to me. Plus their neighbor asked them about the sudden appearance of two adult dogs. The dogs were 2lbs and 3lbs tiny, tiny and not that common.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Nab, 


Wow, how disturbing...

I had no idea such were the realities confronting rehabbers.


I know here, in my little place, I let no one in where the Birds are unless they are a close friend who KNOWS to walk gently with their arms and hands 'down' and to avoid eye contact with the free rovers...!

This means like two people I know tops...

Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, how very disturbing and frustrating for you guys.  I sure hope you are able to catch whoever did it and get the little feathered guy back into your capable hands. What a tense situation, someone invading your property like that, and the fear for the owl.  I wish I had a large, protective animal with sharp teeth that I could offer to loan you. Please keep us updated.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I am so sorry Nab*

to hear of the owl being taken....I would post flyers around town, especially in petcos, vet offices, any animal related business.. you never know someone , somewhere just might be living next door to the bird napper... I would also run a lost ad. 

What about a Big Beware of Dog Sign on the gates..... 

I hope you find this person(s) and that the owl is ok...

Good luck

Andi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I don't blame you one bit for making the area secure, Nab! Not an accident that you are knowledgeable about such things!

I, too, hope the Owl can be recovered! 

I know you will keep us updated!


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss.  The thought of some bandits coming on to my property and into my barn just burns me inside.  I wouldn't feel bad one bit if they got it from my dogs. Perhaps you could use a few dogs at your place.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, how terrible. I am so sorry.
Hope you can recover the poor bird, he must be so scared.
Good idea to secure the place better.

Reti


----------

